# Another reloading question



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I just picked up some Hornady 87gr v-max and some IMR4064 for my .243. My Lee reloading manual has nothing for the 87gr v-max. Does anyone have a Hornady manual? I need to know the starting loads and maximum loads for RL19 and IMR4064 for that bullet. One person I talked to said 34gr of IMR4064 is good for the 87gr pill. How about 42gr of RL19? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> I just picked up some Hornady 87gr v-max and some IMR4064 for my .243. My Lee reloading manual has nothing for the 87gr v-max. Does anyone have a Hornady manual? I need to know the starting loads and maximum loads for RL19 and IMR4064 for that bullet. One person I talked to said 34gr of IMR4064 is good for the 87gr pill. How about 42gr of RL19? Any help would be appreciated.


I would recommend that you invest in a current Hornady manual. I have an older edition of both the Lee manual and an older edition of the Hornady, but I'm not hung-up on newer bullets. Since the v-max is a newer bullet, you'll need to make the investment in the newer manual. Your face and gun are worth it.

Online powder manuals can get you close, but are for the specific bullet that the manufacturer tested.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I agree. I was surprized that the Lee manual only had three different powders listed for 87gr. The Hornady manual is on the shopping list. Have learned a lot researching and found the information I needed and verified from several sources. Those loads will be OK, and well below the maximum.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

while exact reloading date for your specific bullet is always ideal if you can, it is a common practice to use the data for the next heaviest bullet so if your 87 gr and you use the starting load for 90gr jacketed bullet and work up slow looking for accuracy 

if the data for the next bullet is for a boat tail then look one heavier yet as there is a difference in bearing surface between boat tail and non. 

looking at the IMR4064 powder manufacturers data for a 90gr bullet with a start of 33.5 and a max of 37 and the start shows 41,000 psi and the max load is showing at 51,000psi and the 95 gr with 33 and 36.5 for nearly identical pressure start and max 

accuracy loads are almost always closer to the starting load than the max load anyway 

also v-max have a thinner jacket part of what makes them so explosive on impact reduces the pressure in the barrel if you say look at the hogden data for a 60gr v-max and a 55 gr spr sp you will see the exact same max load for h4895 one is 26 gr the other 26gr compressed , i have seen several places where the v-max is shown with a higher max load than the same weight in a different design.

taking this into account i would use the 90gr data for the 87 gr bullet and work up slowly and not feel unsafe

you may want to buy the bullet manufacturers manual.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Lee makes reloading eq, not powder nor bullets. it is in there legal interest to stay away from load data. because of their volumetric measuring of powders, they have extensive date on volume to grain conversions.

I like seirra's load manual. 

like electrical advise on the internet, be careful with load data and cup pressures,


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If the weather here ever clears I'll get to the range. Let you know how they do.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a old Lyman manual they also do not make bullets or powder but do have real nice easy to use manuals. 
I load a Sierra 85gr. HPBT to 2900 fps with IMR 4350.
I have found IMR 4350 is a good all around powder in many of my rifles as is IMR 3031.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I was looking for IMR 4350 but could not find it. Thats how I ended up with the RL19. I can't complain. Im very new to reloading but have got some great groups from it. Between lousy weather and some hand surgery I've had not been to the range in a while. I have been cranking out some shells and now have five different loads to test.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hornady hand book of cartridge reloading fourth edition, Vol.1 3D printing 1993.

Rl 19 starting 41.2gr 2800/FPS max load 46.3 3200/FPS

IMR 4064 starting 35.4gr 2800/FPS max load 38.2gr. 3100/FPS

I know didn't ask about.

Winchester 760 starting 38gr. 2800/FPS max load 42gr 3200/FPS 

Rl 19 and win 760 are the only powders to reach the 3200/FPS area.

I find the best loads are in the 2800 to 2900/FPS area in my 243.

Hope this helps 

 Al


----------

